# Which tool to buy ?



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys,
I need some help determing which tool to buy.
I've only had my lathe a few months (havnt turned alot ) but would like to buy a hollowing tool. The more i read and watch videos on end grain turning, the more confused i get on what tool i need.
So, this is where you guys come into it (experiance )
I'm looking at 2 tools right now and they are:
1- Sorby Multi-Tip Shear Scraper $72.00
( i like this one because it has bead and cove cutter blades as extra tips)
2- Crown Hollowing Tool $55.00 
probably only going to be doing small things like lidded boxes and such, probably do small bowls, so any insight would be a BIG help

Thanks guys


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Also look at craftsupplyusa. They have several small hollowing tools for small projects.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I make end grain bowls and & boxes with nothing more that spindle and bowl gouges. Some have been semi- closed form. 

If you want dedicated hollowing tools might take a look at John Jordon’s hollowing tool selection. His 3/8” or ½” sets might be what you need. Tips can be sharpen or replace a lot cheaper than either Crown or Sorby set ups. You can make your own handle or buy one from him. 

http://www.johnjordanwoodturning.com/John_Jordan_Woodturning/Tools_and_More.html


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Wildwood
i will look at those


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

No problem, making end grain bowls & boxes with lids lots of fun try using your gouges first.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

I think i will keep my gouges on the outside part of the wood for now :laughing: until i get better at stickin them into the endgrain
i looked at the john jordan tools but i kinda like the thoughts of having 1 tool with many options ( bead and cove cutters ) i was looking at the sorby box cutter too, but not sure of what other cutters could be used with that tool

thanks


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the Sorby and it works well for me. I use it mostly with enclosed forms(?), the ones where the top is only slightly closed and there is a lid/top. Makes it easy to do the hollowing under the top edge. There is a lot of steel there to give good support with an overhang. The hollowing bits can be pretty agressive so take light cuts.
I have some wood I want to try some boxes with, about 2.5"- 3" diameter. Not sure how I would get a gouge in there to make a sharp corner in the bottom.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I purchased the sorby as my first vase and hollow form tool. It sits on the shelf. The cutters are too large and are grabby until you really get some skill. You really don't need all the other cutters. 
I'm a fan of the John Jordan tools. They are simple, easy to sharpen, and designed by a guy who does hollow turning for a living and has for 30 years or more. the smaller cutters don't twist the tool as much and you can still get very smooth cuts.
If you look at the two top hollow form turners, John Jordan and David Ellsworth. both have designed tools very similar to each others. that should tell you something.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks guys
i appreciate all the advice


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

John, I am not disagreeing, just trying to educate myself. 
I have the Sorby and the hollowing cutters are 1/4” wide. The cutters on the Jordan or Ellsworth also appear to be 3/16” or 1/4” also. I’m not sure I follow “the twisting the tool more”, aren’t the latter two inserted into round stock? The Sorby is flat on one side (flat side on the tool rest when hollowing). It seems the round stock would twist more but maybe not. 
The Sorby is more expensive but it seems to me it may be more versatile since the tip for the hollowing bits will rotate to any position you want. The hollowing tips are more expensive also but you can grind the opposite end for a custom profile if you want to.
I use the teardrop scraper (round side down on the tool rest) a lot more than the hollowing tips. 


Longbeard,
To answer your origional question I have never used the Crown. Both the Crown and Sorby are Sheffield Steel. Maybe you can compare the two personally if you have a store near you that carries both. It appears the Crown hollowing bits are flat stock and the Sorby are round stock, I don't know if that makes any difference in hollowing or not.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

*Are these the Sorby & Crown tools folks talking about? *

*Robert Sorby Midi Multi Tip Hollowing Tool*
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Turning_Tools___Hollowing_Tools___Robert_Sorby_Hollowing_Tools___Robert_Sorby_Midi_Multi_Tip_Hollowing_Tool___sorby_midi_multi?Args=

*Robert Sorby Box Hollower*
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Turning_Tools___Hollowing_Tools___Robert_Sorby_Hollowing_Tools___Robert_Sorby_Box_Hollower___sorby_box_hollower?Args=

Could not bring up the Sorby RS2000 (Robert Steward) system at web site. . 

*Crown Hollowing Tool*
*Crown Hollowing Tool*
http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/15874

Click on tools themselves those 3/16” cutters are very aggressive in cutting and stock removal. 
http://www.stubbylathe.com/

Read what this 70-year young woman (Lissi Oland) has to say about 3/16” tip over ¼” tip. Many folks that make their own Oland tools use bigger HSS tips.
http://www.olandcraft.com/Lissi_%C3%98land/Finishing_process_.html

http://www.olandcraft.com/Lissi_%C3%98land/%C3%98land_tools.html


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

wildwood
yeap, those are the 3 hollowing tools i've been looking at
and leaning towards the sorby for the multi uses it has:smile: but like the sorby box cutter for the price and also the crown:thumbsup: but dont wanna get one and then a week or so later think i shoulda got the other one and i like the articles too

thanks again and hope i dont wear you guys out with dumb questions

( i really like makin sawdust more than anything ):laughing:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

The top link above (Craft Supply) is for the Midi. The Midi is only ½” stock and 1/8” cutters. Has two cutters and a round scraper blade (not tear drop).
They also carry the standard at the same price (72.99) but it is on a different page. It is ¾” stock and has 3/16” cutters. It list the tear drop scraper and 3/16” cutter. So I guess you only get one cutter? They show the Side/End Cutter out of stock.
Here is a link to Packard also.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=tools-srby-ht-mtss
The standard is 79.95 ($7 more) but they list both 3/16” cutters and the tear drop scraper, as well as the wrench.
The Midi is $1 less and comes with the tear drop scrapper rather than the round scraper that Craft Supply has.
Hartville also has the standard for $78.99 with the same set-up as Packard.
You would just have to look and see if tax applies and shipping charges. Hartville is showing free shipping over $75 but I am not sure about the others.
I went to the Sorby site and they do not state the cutter width that I can find. I did go back to my shop and my cutters are ¼”. So either Sorby has gone with the smaller diameter cutter or the sellers have their data wrong. I have purchased from all three companies and I am sure someone will measure the cutter they have for you if you call them.
I’m not trying to “sell” you towards anything. Just comparing the same tools with the same cutters. I think you would be disappointed if you received the smaller tool or less cutters if you do decide on Sorby.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks again guys
I think i will be gettin the sorby from craft supplies
both the 1/2" and 3/4" straight shank are $72.99
and probably go with the 3/4'' :yes:


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 1, 2007)

Longbeard,

I don't know if you like building your own tools or not. If not, disregard this. I made my own hollowing tool for around $40. It will do both small and larger hollow forms. I have the plans free on my website.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks rizaydog
nice web site and nice work:thumbsup:
i thought about trying to make a handled tool for hollowing and buy the cutter tips
i've noticed that tools are somewhat cheaper buying them unhandled too

thanks again for the info and link to your site


----------

